# Felix as good as it looks pouches



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Are they full of cr*p like normal Felix and whiskas?

There is a box of 48 for £11 at my local petshop, was debating on buying it, but won't obviously if there full of grain and sugar


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My cats came from a BYB when they were no longer any use and came in a pitiful state...no probs I thought, will get them on good food and feed them up....and they will have none of it.


Now, they won't eat anything but Felix pouches and JW dry.Its as good as it is going to get for them I think. I tried fancier more meat content and they refused it...same as they refuse raw.

They look well, nice glossy coats etc....so I am sticking with it.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

My boys wont hardly eat anything but this...now and again we have a change but they always go off other food but always love felix as good as it looks!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jem121 said:


> Are they full of cr*p like normal Felix and whiskas?
> 
> There is a box of 48 for £11 at my local petshop, was debating on buying it, but won't obviously if there full of grain and sugar


I think I'm a bit thick as I don't always understand the nutritional content on the packaging but I'm sure there are quite a few on here that can advise if it's total rubbish food. X


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

As far as I'm aware Felix As Good As It Looks is supposed to be on the better side of the cheaper stuff, if you know what I mean. So it's not complete rubbish and if it's the only thing your cat will consistently eat it's not the end of the world! I seem to remember the ingredients tend to be very vague... Let me google that.

OK, this is the Meat Menu in Jelly:



> Meat and meat by-products (min. 4% of the specified type), vegetable protein extracts, fish and fish by-products, minerals, sugar.


It's not high in meat content and it's "min 4%" means eg. the rabbit flavour could be filled with other types of filler meats/offal/other bits. I'm not usually keen on foods that don't say what kind of meat it is or what the "by-products" are specifically. Also they seem to add sugar, which probably isn't the best! However they are grain-free from the looks of things, which is better than the standard Whiskas/Felix/etc stuff.

Gunter's breeder said "it's a little bit like junk food for cats"!


----------



## Befuddled (Sep 12, 2014)

Have you tried Bozita? You can get it in jelly or in sauce. I think it looks similar to Felix but there's much more meat in the jelly/sauce and the meat content is high.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As Smoking Guns has said Felix AGAIL contains added sugars and vegetable protein extracts. Common sources of vegetable protein extracts are soya, or pea protein, which cats can't digest.

If it came to a choice between AGAIL and the best quality dry food I'd choose AGAIL every time. One of my young cats refuses to eat anything except AGAIL and a bit of cooked chicken sometimes. 

Our cats at the Shelter are fed mostly on AGAIL, as it is the one wet food they all like and tolerate. They seem to do well on it.

Basically I wouldn't feed it out of choice, only out of necessity.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks all 
I currently feed a rotation of butchers classic, smilla and bozita.
I just wondered whether it would be another good cheapie food like butchers. Will give it a miss thanks


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

The kitten variety of AGAIL and gourmet perle is all the wet food I can get into my 3 aged 8months-3 yrs 

Welcome to the fussy club


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> The kitten variety of AGAIL and gourmet perle is all the wet food I can get into my 3 aged 8months-3 yrs
> 
> Welcome to the fussy club


Oh wow! What diva's, no my boys aren't fussy infact they will eat anything which I'm very blessed with! I feel for you though


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you tried feringa? it's surprisingly cheap. Or if you can access the Happy Kitty Company, Mac's is also great value


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Jem121 said:


> Are they full of cr*p like normal Felix and whiskas?


There's no difference in quality really but if that's what your cats eat I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it.

It's interesting to break down what full of [email protected] means. A 100g pouch contains 25g of dry matter. There's about 45g of animal bits in there and if we assume 60% moisture level from that we have used up 18g. If the added minerals are worth one gram and we generously assume that a gram of the vegetable matter is actually useful we are left with 5g of [email protected] So it's 80:20 good stuff to [email protected] give-or-take. Far from ideal but not as full of [email protected] as people fear.

The [email protected] is a small amount of gelling or thickening additive, a bit of sugar to make it look pretty to the shopper, some unnecessary carbs that just turn into smelly energy in the litter tray, stabilisers and Monosodium Glutamate to make the product addictive. Anything with vegetable extracts listed in the ingredients almost certainly has this [email protected] in regardless of price. I don't feed this stuff to my cats but I really don't think there's evidence that it does any harm to the majority of cats who are fed it. I wouldn't sweat it, if my cats were on this kind of food (though I would invest in a good extractor fan for their toilet )


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I am trying to get Oscar off his Felix and onto better food (and I'd like to get him off a brand owned by Nestle but that's another issue!). So far doing OK - can get away with 50:50 Felix: Bozita beef ratio and 60:40 Felix: Bozita Reindeer/Rabbit ratio. Not sure I will ever get him away from Felix but any better food is fine by me!

I am not especially daft but cat food labels seem to confuse me. I have been looking at the Sainsbury's Complete Nutrition as a replacement for Felix. I think it's comparable to Felix AGAIL (to my untrained eye) but obviously the Felix ingredients seem to be held as a closely guarded secret! Oscar's favourite is the ordinary bog standard Felix (!!) but I try as much as possible to just give him AGAIL now - with the occasional "treat" of the common stuff. He doesn't really like the Senior AGAIL, the texture is very odd in some of the flavours.

This is the Sainsbury's beef Complete Nutrition 7+ ingredients (it states that it is grain free). Is anyone able to make sense of it for me?

A complete pet food for senior cats
*Ingredients: by Sainsbury's with Beef in Gravy
Composition: With Beef:*

Meat and Animal Derivatives (43%, Minimum 4% Beef), Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.1% Chicory), Minerals, Various Sugars, Oils and Fats, Glucosamine (0.01%), Chondroitin (0.002%)

*Additives:*
*Nutritional Additives:* Vitamin D3 100 IU/kg, Vitamin E 15 mg/kg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 0.8 mg/kg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 38 mg/kg, Taurine 450 mg/kg.

Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this is an old thread but I am trying to get Oscar off his Felix and onto better food (and I'd like to get him off a brand owned by Nestle but that's another issue!). So far doing OK - can get away with 50:50 Felix: Bozita beef ratio and 60:40 Felix: Bozita Reindeer/Rabbit ratio. Not sure I will ever get him away from Felix but any better food is fine by me!
> 
> I am not especially daft but cat food labels seem to confuse me. I have been looking at the Sainsbury's Complete Nutrition as a replacement for Felix. I think it's comparable to Felix AGAIL (to my untrained eye) but obviously the Felix ingredients seem to be held as a closely guarded secret! Oscar's favourite is the ordinary bog standard Felix (!!) but I try as much as possible to just give him AGAIL now - with the occasional "treat" of the common stuff. He doesn't really like the Senior AGAIL, the texture is very odd in some of the flavours.
> 
> ...


I think it _should_ be grain free, but if they aren't shouting it from the rooftops I'd be a bit wary.

Have a nosy at this from Asda - https://groceries.asda.com/product/...meat-poultry-selection-in-jelly/1000039942580

*Ingredients*
Beef (14%): Chicken , Turkey , Pork , Minerals , Xylose , Fish Oils (0.15%) , Chicory Extract (0.08%) , Sugar Syrup , Cranberry , Blueberry , Rosemary , Parsley , Spinach


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It does have it on the front of the box, so I assume it is - says without artificial colours and flavours. I might try some of the Asda one, thank you. It's more of a faff for Asda for me than Sainsbugs but non-Nestle still all good


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Mrs Funkin,

Re: "Sainsbury's Complete Nutrition 7+" ----- "derivatives of vegetable origin" could mean e.g. soya or pea protein which is added to increase the total amount of protein, saving on costs because animal protein is more expensive than veg protein.

The food also contains various sugars (simple carbohydrates). It also contains cassia gum as a thickener and gelling agent. There have been questions in the past concerning the safety of cassia gum in pet food, though Sainsbury's will be complying with current regulations I am sure.

https://efsa.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/epdf/10.2903/j.efsa.2017.4709

My personal opinion is this food would be rather similar in quality to Felix etc.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

@Mrs Funkin - try Sainsbury's Delicious Recipes perhaps, they are grain free and my cat adores them!

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp...eries/sainsburys-tdc-chicken-collection-6x85g

There is a fishy variety too


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Felix Good as it looks is worse quality than normal Felix or Whiskas, due to the various sugars and veg protein!

Normal Whiskas in jelly seems a little better these days as it doesn't list any sugars, grains or veg protein. Mine have it in rotation with better foods.
https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/produ...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CK3zyryHrtsCFU_hGwodbxAM2w
But i don't give any of the fancy versions like Whiskas Casserole, as that brings us back to sugar and veg protein again!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Treaclesmum - I agree that Whiskas in jelly and Felix chunks in jelly do appear to be better foods than Felix AGAIL, as there is no mention of veg protein on their lists of ingredients, (unlike Felix AGAIL), and no mention of cereal grains either. Though both Whiskas and Felix apparently contain added sugars.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/whiskas/whiskas_pouches/245028

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/felix/felix_trays/19388


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It doesn’t mention sugar on the boxes of Whiskas which I have, I get them in the supermarket and the latest boxes don’t mention it. I soon know if there is sugar in anything, as it triggers their gingivitis!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no! I have been trying to give him AGAIL rather than ordinary as I thought it was meant to be better and weaning him off what he's had for 11 years will, I know, be a long process. Bozita is good as it's similar to ordinary Felix in texture, so I can mix it in and get away with it. So perhaps ordinary is the way forward then? I know someone would be happy with that...not sure he'd go for the tins though but it might be worth a go! Why not eh, I'm trying everything else  if only the furry boy knew how I worry about his food. Blimey.

Thanks everyone (I will read that link tomorrow @chillminx when I'm less tired and can concentrate, thank you).


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no! I have been trying to give him AGAIL rather than ordinary as I thought it was meant to be better and weaning him off what he's had for 11 years will, I know, be a long process. Bozita is good as it's similar to ordinary Felix in texture, so I can mix it in and get away with it. So perhaps ordinary is the way forward then? I know someone would be happy with that...not sure he'd go for the tins though but it might be worth a go! Why not eh, I'm trying everything else  if only the furry boy knew how I worry about his food. Blimey.
> 
> Thanks everyone (I will read that link tomorrow @chillminx when I'm less tired and can concentrate, thank you).


I've been thru the Sainsbury's foods too and the complete nutrition one (in short) seemed similar composition to other supermarket brands.

The Sainsburys Delicious Recipes range isn't the same as Sainsbury's complete nutrition range though so might be worth giving them a try . They are also a complete food and as @sandy-cat said, grain free too. Another favourite in this house xx


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for the tip on the Sainsbury's Delicious range @Clairabella - Sandy still can't get enough of them! I think it's the texture because it is more like "real meat" and not the pate. Do you happen to know of any other similarly textured foods by any chance?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

sandy-cat said:


> Thank you so much for the tip on the Sainsbury's Delicious range @Clairabella - Sandy still can't get enough of them! I think it's the texture because it is more like "real meat" and not the pate. Do you happen to know of any other similarly textured foods by any chance?


Thrive wet food, which is a favourite with my lot, is also shredded chicken, you can get it online at zoo plus or some of the independent local pet shops


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Ah thanks @Treaclesmum - it's been on the list, it's just a bit pricey! But will see about adding it to the rotating menu  (I swear this cat has more meal options now than I do....)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right. So if Oscar really really won't eat anything except Felix, is the common Felix better than the AGAIL? I thought the AGAIL was grain free which would be better. Shops locally only sell the pouches, not the tins. I just don't know what to do for the best for him. Thursday was a great day food-wise, yesterday a disaster! Do I just cave in and give him only Felix? Should I just stop trying to make him eat things he will sometimes tolerate but doesn't scoff down?

I know from reading the forums that lots of cats will eat something one day but not the next but I am struggling as I'm trying to make sense of things and can't (which I don't deal well with!). Am I destined to have him living on junk food?

All help and opinions greatly appreciated @chillminx if you could just tell me what to do that would be great, I bow to your expertise in all things nutrition


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I think it’s really good that Oscar has been having Bozita, it shows he is open to new things, they just have to be the right new things! Maybe it would be worth just having a few extra flavours in the rotation to keep his interest?

I’ve mentioned the Hi Life elsewhere but the tuna flavour was an instant hit here, sometimes it just takes something wildly different to create interest


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Mrs Funkin - thank you for your kind comments. 

I'm of the opinion it's just not worth having endless battles over food, making one's life and the life of the cat miserable. Some cats are very stubborn about what they will eat. You have had a good try at getting Oscar to eat better foods, and it's always worth trying, as some cats will take a fair while to accept changes in flavour and texture.

Treaclesmum recently pointed out that according to the list of ingredients the ordinary Felix and Whiskas does not contain vegetable protein, or grains. The Felix AGAIL doesn't contain grains but does contain veg protein (e.g. soya, pea protein etc) probably in quite a high percentage, but the manufacturers are not transparent about the quantity regarding it as "commercially sensitive information". On that basis you might be better feeding Oscar the ordinary Felix and Whiskas, as it contains all meat protein, no veg protein. .

25 years ago the ordinary Whiskas and Felix type of cat foods (not AGAIL) were the best cat foods around. I fed them to my previous cats, same as most other cat owners fed them to theirs. However I did supplement my cats' diet with raw beef once a week, and cooked meat 3 times a week. All my cats lived into their mid or late teens, and all except one had no health problems until they developed the common chronic health conditions of felines in old age.

There are still plenty of cats (the majority of cats, judging by the amount sold of the foods) who eat nothing but Felix and Whiskas and no doubt most have long and healthy lives. The foods are properly balanced meals, just not the best quality ingredients, and although they are grain free they do contain extra carbohydrates in the form of added sugars. (adding sugars is a cheap way of providing energy instead of using good quality fats - the foods are quite low in fats compared to the German foods from ZP).

Apart from Felix does Oscar like any raw meat, or any home cooked meat which you could give him a few times a week? One of my cats, a very faddy young lady, will only eat cooked meat if I hide small pieces of it in her cat food!

If Oscar would eat a food such as Hilife The Chicken One (or perhaps the one with tuna in,) which Subojvr recommends, then that would give some variety.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you @SuboJvR and @chillminx - I am a bit over it at the moment, then of course he throws me a curve ball by eating his beef bozita this morning, including some that was left as elevenses and was only bozita.

Sorry @Treaclesmum I wasn't ignoring the information you posted earlier in the thread. I do find it so odd that normal Felix is better than the AGAIL. I honestly was giving him that thinking I was doing the best I could in terms of the junk.

So I think that I am now of the opinion that I will give him common Felix, ideally with some bozita mixed into it and at least he's getting some better food too. Chillminx, I've only tried him on poached fish (no thanks) and Aberdeen Angus minced beef (cooked...also no thanks after a couple of bites). When we get back to roast dinner season, I'll try him with that. He might eat chicken cooked I guess, as he eats the shredded encore stuff but doesn't scoff it.

I've tried, I feel bad about it but I don't want to stress over it and I don't want him to feel anxious about meal times either. If he will eat Felix and bozita, I think that's all I can do. He is maybe a little too set in his ways 

Thank you all for your help, advice and information. It's greatly appreciated that you take the trouble to help.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you @SuboJvR and @chillminx - I am a bit over it at the moment, then of course he throws me a curve ball by eating his beef bozita this morning, including some that was left as elevenses and was only bozita.
> 
> Sorry @Treaclesmum I wasn't ignoring the information you posted earlier in the thread. I do find it so odd that normal Felix is better than the AGAIL. I honestly was giving him that thinking I was doing the best I could in terms of the junk.
> 
> ...


I think it's really important as well to focus on how much Oscar is loving life right now. Seeing your pictures over his progress has been amazing and you can see a true transformation, and I'm sure you feel it too in how he regards you 

Sometimes cats just don't fancy stuff! They're fussy little things and I try and look at the eating habits over a few days or a week sometimes rather than just a day, Joey has some days where he's a right pig and then others where he's a bit more relaxed about things.

Joey also hated poached fish, he likes cooked chicken, and he likes cooked turkey mince too as little tempters. But he doesn't care for beef mince!

I do feel your pain though, I don't really want Joey eating Hill's Science Plan but it's in his regular diet as something he sort of likes, and doesn't upset his tummy. With all this about Felix not being so bad though I'm wondering about just giving that a go after all??

So, @Mrs Funkin I've got a pouch of HiLife Chicken Dinner with Jelly and HiLife Tuna Flakes with Oscar's name on, will you let me post them his way??? As it happens, a jiffy bag arrived this morning that I could return to its previous owner!! 

As an aside @chillminx do added sugars contribute to periods of hyperactivity in kittens? Joey certainly has his moments now where he goes absolutely bonkers and most of his food doesn't have sugars in, but the Hill's does... it worries me a little when he gets so over-excited but I know some of it is just being a kitten  If it would help him though I'd definitely think about trying less Hill's, more Canagan!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It's true that some cats will never accept certain foods. Mine are currently enjoying a daily mixture of regular Whiskers in jelly and Cats Finefood Lamb and Rabbit, which is the only flavour they eat consistently. Poppy will only eat the Whiskas though, so I put a pouch or 2 of this down with every meal.

You can see how quickly some food go stale even just after half an hour or so, I noticed that when I used Felix AGAIL, it goes dry and hard. I don't know if that is due to the veg protein or other ingredients. The normal Whiskas stuff however remains meat-like. They often leave some of the lighter coloured chunks of Whiskas, which I suspect is mostly offal, but they all scoff the jelly and the dark chunks which I think is the flavour meat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@SuboJvR glad the parcel arrived, apologies for the sellotape, it was to keep them in the right place to go large letter  thank you for the offer of the HiLife but I think I'll refrain from new foods for a bit, as we go away in a little while and need it to be relatively easy for the Auntie to look after the furry boy. You are very sweet to offer  Let me know what your musketeer thinks of the new foods.

Oscar has just had a gourmet soup, encouraging the fluids again as it's boiling here today (I got sunburnt doing parkrun for goodness sake!), but it's meant he's had some shredded chicken too, so all good. He only ate about 240g of food yesterday, so if he wants more today it's not unexpected.

@Treaclesmum a lady who lives nearby has had cats all her life, her cat always has Whiskas too, he won't entertain anything else. You're right @chillminx loads of cats have been fine for years on Felix/Whiskas, my husband always says the same (as his childhood cat just had tins of Whiskas). They are funny little things. As a friend of mine says, "stop trying to humanise him, he's a cat, they don't think like humans". I'm ordering some Vicky Halls books to try to change my mindset and try to understand his kitty ways a bit more. Oh and I'm off to the shops to buy more Felix


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha! In the interests of trying something totally new and random a la @SuboJvR 's earlier comment, I gave Oscar 50g of Schmusy "wild game, tuna, pasta and apple". Ate the flipping lot and scoffed it.

You couldn't make it up *shakes head*


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@SuboJvR - simple carbohydrates (such as sugars) added to the food can cause peaks and troughs in blood sugar levels, because it is digested so quickly giving a burst of energy. However, in some kittens this may result in erratic behaviour.

A low carb, high protein diet with a good level of fats is better for kittens (and cats) as it is digested more slowly. If only one of Joey's current foods has added sugars I wouldn't worry overly as the main thing right now is that he's eating well and digesting his food OK.

And Joey's bursts of excited and energetic behaviour may be due to an excess of 'joie de vivre' (or zoomy juice) rather than a carbohydrate 'high', bless him  xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

chillminx said:


> @SuboJvR - simple carbohydrates (such as sugars) added to the food can cause peaks and troughs in blood sugar levels, because it is digested so quickly giving a burst of energy. However, in some kittens this may result in erratic behaviour.
> 
> A low carb, high protein diet with a good level of fats is better for kittens (and cats) as it is digested more slowly. If only one of Joey's current foods has added sugars I wouldn't worry overly as the main thing right now is that he's eating well and digesting his food OK.
> 
> And Joey's bursts of excited and energetic behaviour may be due to an excess of 'joie de vivre' (or zoomy juice) rather than a carbohydrate 'high', bless him  xx


Thank you  I worry so much about him in this heat but, If he were genuinely experiencing discomfort he would stop - just gotta keep telling myself!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Annie and Bonny only eat sugar and grainfree (well, Grau with whole rice sometimes...) and they have always been full of beans. They chase each other up and down the cat trees, over the lawn, through the house... with the Da Bird they turn nuts completely. So it needn’t necessarily be the sugar, it can also be just Joeys way.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandy is a total nightmare at the moment! He will currently only eat Sainsbury's Delicious - fish or chicken, he doesn't mind. He's now turning his nose up at anything that looks like pate! Until today he has been eating his other foods if I sprinkle a Cosmo/Thrive treat over it but he's wising up to that trick and has started licking off the treat and ignoring the food....grrr!

So I've ordered some Thrive Complete to come tomorrow, just to try and mix things up a bit as I am really worried he'll go off the Sainsbury's food too. In the meantime I might try and contact Zooplus as I now have about 6 boxes of pouches (x12 each) that he just won't touch :/

Edit to add that Sandy has grain-free food with no added sugar too and he is always full of beans - especially just after eating!


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

My 2 left the litter tray a toxic waste zone whilst on felix. We moved them onto bozita and things are a much better now. I think they were intolerant. Stools are more solid but ocassionaly stinky. I tried animonda carny but that was a no! Mine also seem to like jwb wet and ive ordered some miamor to try

The moral of the story is feed whats best for your cat. I would love for mine to be on catz finefood and macs but it just wasnt happening. They're healthy and happy on bozita and other middle of the road foods, and thats all I really wanted, content cats.
Felix wont hurt your cat (unless he is intolerant like my lot). Its complete and balanced.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@OliviaTheMoose - if it was the Felix AGAIL, it contains partly vegetable protein which cats lack the enzyme to digest properly. This can make for very smelly poos.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

chillminx said:


> @OliviaTheMoose - if it was the Felix AGAIL, it contains partly vegetable protein which cats lack the enzyme to digest properly. This can make for very smelly poos.


they were on both types of felix, but that wouldnt suprise me as my lot cant have cereals/grains (except rice). Again mine dont have issues with derivatives or byproducts (I try to avoid these anyway) afaik, its just grains


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, all I can say is that it seems like Oscar may also like every flavour of Schmusy. I know it's only been a short time but he really does seem to enjoy it. Tonight was chicken, salmon and pasta - and he ate nearly the whole pouch, not a blob of Felix in sight! Perhaps because I've relaxed and thought "I'll just feed him Felix if I need to", I'm not stressing so much. I'm still thinking about it a lot but less stress  Of course, I've ordered some more, so he'll go off it now but still...at least I know when we are away, the auntie only has to choose between a Felix pouch or a Schmusy pouch. I think weighing out Bozita will stress her too much. When we get back, I'm going to try him on Miamor ragout again, now he's getting braver. I'd like for him to have a few varieties in his repertoire to go to. I'm sure Schmusy isn't the best but it was on the zoo plus low carb food list that Erenya did, which is what I used to choose and order different foods.

Oh and I got my Thrive sample box through the post today - a shredded chicken can and three little tubes of grain free dry which I shall use as treats @SuboJvR - it might be worth filling the form in for little man to have a few grain free dry biscuits to try as treats too? I know currently he's not having any dry except his hairball things - Oscar had 4 Thrive chicken and turkey earlier, instead of a dreamie or three and he scoffed them.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, all I can say is that it seems like Oscar may also like every flavour of Schmusy. I know it's only been a short time but he really does seem to enjoy it. Tonight was chicken, salmon and pasta - and he ate nearly the whole pouch, not a blob of Felix in sight! Perhaps because I've relaxed and thought "I'll just feed him Felix if I need to", I'm not stressing so much. I'm still thinking about it a lot but less stress  Of course, I've ordered some more, so he'll go off it now but still...at least I know when we are away, the auntie only has to choose between a Felix pouch or a Schmusy pouch. I think weighing out Bozita will stress her too much. When we get back, I'm going to try him on Miamor ragout again, now he's getting braver. I'd like for him to have a few varieties in his repertoire to go to. I'm sure Schmusy isn't the best but it was on the zoo plus low carb food list that Erenya did, which is what I used to choose and order different foods.
> 
> Oh and I got my Thrive sample box through the post today - a shredded chicken can and three little tubes of grain free dry which I shall use as treats @SuboJvR - it might be worth filling the form in for little man to have a few grain free dry biscuits to try as treats too? I know currently he's not having any dry except his hairball things - Oscar had 4 Thrive chicken and turkey earlier, instead of a dreamie or three and he scoffed them.


Oh we have the freeze dried treat tubes if that's what you mean? Yes he LOVES them, he goes bananas for them when I put them in his treat ball! Cosma Snackies from Zooplus are very similar but you can get a big tub (they were on offer recently for £9.99) so we have a big chicken tub now 

So glad you have found something from Zooplus Oscar likes!! It's all good in Joey land so we will be trying Schmusy also before too long! 

I also have a bag of Thrive Complete dry in the garage but I'm not sure we'll ever get round to it, as a biscuity treat I've dumped his RC Gastro and experimenting with Applaws Kitten occasionally...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah, no it's the complete dry food, Oscar hadn't tried it until today as I didn't want to buy a giant bag after he refused so many different biscuits (I know, surprising, right  ). He just has dry as an occasional nibble but if he'll eat Thrive instead of Whiskas biscuits, it's a good thing. So I currently have in my repertoire any Felix flavour (so far!), Bozita beef, reindeer and rabbit and all four Schmusy flavours. Whoop! Must try not to get too excited though...

So glad your little man is doing so well at the moment, it pleases me greatly


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Ah! We will try the biccies sometime then!

Glad Oscar is doing well too @Mrs Funkin and look at him with his widening palette, so proud!!!!

I still worry about Joey so much. Right now it's "does he walk funny?" Which I'm sure he does but that can't be too surprising when you grow so fast? I just want him to be happy and healthy and live a long life with us. Whatever will be though I know he will have a happy life however long it may be


----------



## Susan Jeffries (Feb 22, 2020)

Jem121 said:


> Are they full of cr*p like normal Felix and whiskas?
> 
> There is a box of 48 for £11 at my local petshop, was debating on buying it, but won't obviously if there full of grain and sugar


Hello l had 3 old cats and they loved As Good As it Looks, it might not be the best but they all lived to 20 years old..l now feed my Bengals on it with also cooked chicken and Salmom cooked..so perhaps you could cook them stuff as well. It works for me.. l bought the box of 48 ..they like the chicken flavour the most and you can buy that separately in Tesco. Hope this helps


----------



## Babou100 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi guys,

I have been asking myself wether I should be feeding my fur baby Felix AGAIL for a while now.
I have a 2 year old rescue Bengal who was fed on Felix at the cattery he was in before we got him. After picking him up in November we continued with AGAIL for about 3 weeks, along with a constant supply of royal canin Bengal biscuits. Which was fine. However a lot of people were shunning us for giving a Bengal such "rubbish" food. We were told that we should be giving him raw food which we tried slowly to no prevail. Our boy has an extremely sensitive stomach, and although he enjoyed the raw only diet. It did unfortunately give him acute collitis for about 2 weeks and made him really ill. After taking him to the vet for his tummy we were then told that actually felix is not as bad as it seems. It is apparently mostly grain-free and even though the meat content is low. It is actually a better option than most own-brand cat food and can usually be used as a complete and healthy diet. Other than the colitis that the raw diet caused. Our boy is in perfect health, his coat is glossy, his eyes are bright, and his dental health is perfect ect. I don't really see any problems with felix now, plus our boy wolf's it down every day.
So we have taken to providing 2 Felix naturally delicious pouches daily as they are grain and additive free. Both mixed with 40 grams of fresh boiled meat or fish fillet to bump up the meat content and help settle his stomach. He absolutely loves it. I will not change his diet again.
Every cat is different, and in my opinion if your baby is healthy, and enjoys what they eat then stick at it. I would rather keep my boy on his Felix than watch him suffer like he did from eating "something that he should have had from birth" 

If you're that worried about the meat content of felix. I would personally advise to just offer some boiled fish or chicken fillet with it.

Other than that....

Cats definitely like Felix!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Babou100 and welcome 

I agree with you that Felix AGAIL is not bad at all for a budget wet food. The cats at the Shelter where I volunteer, are all fed on Felix AGAIL, and seem to do very well on it.

In the case of your cat you are adding home cooked meat or fish to his diet to increase his animal protein intake. This is a good idea but bear in mind that if the home cooked meat or fish makes up more than 15% of his total diet you would need to add a 'completer' to it to ensure he is getting all the nutrients he needs.

The completer is a supplement suitable for adding to cooked meat. The one I have used is Felini Complete from Zooplus. There are others e.g. Purrform makes one.

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/supplements_specialty_cat_food/vitamins/155860

( The amount of supplement you would add would depend on the weight of the home cooked food)

I sympathise with you about the raw food experience you had with your boy - years ago I put my 2 boys with IBD on a raw food diet and although they loved it, sadly it made their IBD symptoms much worse and I had to take them off it. They have been much better on a wet food diet with some home cooked meat and fish. No dry food at all.

I see in your post you mention you were feeding your boy a lot of dry food when you first adopted him. I am assuming this is no longer the case, which is very pleasing to hear. Cats do not need dry food.


----------

